# Sports Jerseys for snowboarding...???



## Faded_Butters (Jan 22, 2017)

For the past couple years...I haven't seen many snowboarders rockin football, basketball, hockey jerseys on the hill anymore. 

Seems like some snowboarders back than (early-mid 2000's) really liked wearing sports jerseys on the hill. And it seems like its not so anymore and most likely was some kind of snowboard fashion fad. 

I will admit it. I wore a Boston Celtics Paul Pierce jersey one time to go snowboarding when I was still a beginner because I saw a lot of other snowboarders wearing jerseys to the hill at the time but that was it. Now a days...I think its a little silly and I think its best to leave the jersey at home. 

1. Does anyone think that wearing sports jerseys on the hill was a bad thing and should have never even existed...? 

2. Are there some snowboarders that still wear sports jerseys on the hill today...? If so...what are you rockin...? 

3. Do you think snowboarders wearing sports jerseys will still be a trend or will it last a couple more years...? Or do you think it will eventually die out and be a fad...?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Who cares about this?

Any jersey would be covered up by the "best" hoodie for snowboarding you asked about in the thread you started yesterday.

Are you having some sort of snowboard fashion crisis?


----------



## CelliniKS (Mar 23, 2015)

Lol don't hate the guy for creating a unique thread. It could be another recommendation thread.

I think the sport jerseys is probably on it's way out. I still see people wearing them occasionally, but I think that comes from the punky side of snowboarding's roots, and more and more none skater/non punk people get into the sport every day. I mean it's 2018 now, do punks even exist anymore?

Probably see less and less of all of this type.

https://youtu.be/rjuRY4ftCoE?t=1m54s


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Wear what you want. I still see quite a few football jerseys on the slope during NFL season.


----------



## offthewallds (Dec 16, 2016)

I don't give a shit if you want to rock a rainbow banana hammock on your head, don't worry about what's in. There's always going to be fashion trends in skateboarding/snowboarding and the like. Personally, I think it's a good throwback, but I'm not really a sports fan.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

The only people I see wearing sports jerseys are the frat stars though I will admit it allows you to ID people really easily.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Depending on da jersey.................good way to get sprayed...................


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

CelliniKS said:


> Lol don't hate the guy for creating a unique thread. It could be another recommendation thread.


Okay. Okay.

But if I see a thread asking if those ultra long t-shirts that teens wore years ago while snowboarding are back in fashion, I'm coming back to mock mercilessly.>


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*how i really feel....lawl....*

the dedication to mainstream lemming shit is really admirable even when you spend a bunch of cash to go snowboarding. is sportcenter on in your headset?

to each their own....puke!

i'm just a hater... dont get upset...

i'd probably where a rodman or iverson jersey because it makes me giggle though


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

I see the odd NHL jersey on the hill here and personally I think they look badass. 

But you will get noticed because that's the guy I can notice a mile away all day long. So if you are doing stupid sh;! Don't wear a jersey!!!! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

People: Stop feeding the troll. Look at the threads started by the OP - reeks of Jetfalcon being back.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Faded_Butters said:


> For the past couple years...I haven't seen many snowboarders rockin football, basketball, hockey jerseys on the hill anymore.
> 
> Seems like some snowboarders back than (early-mid 2000's) really liked wearing sports jerseys on the hill. And it seems like its not so anymore and most likely was some kind of snowboard fashion fad.
> 
> ...


You seem to know about sports.

I've been wondering, with all these head injuries and stuff.... do you prefer helmet or no helmet..??


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> People: Stop feeding the troll. Look at the threads started by the OP - reeks of Jetfalcon being back.


So is he a Jets fan or a Falcons fan..??


----------

